# NAB Pushes Sat Radio Repeater Issues



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Last week, the National Association of Broadcasters urged the Federal Communications Commission to adopt final service rules regulating the use of terrestrial repeaters by satellite radio companies, including a mandate that repeaters not be used to deliver differentiated content for local audiences.

Specifically, NAB suggested that DARS (Digital Audio Radio Service) repeaters must be restricted to the complete programming slate transmitted by satellite to consumer receivers. Also, repeaters may not be used to distribute any information not also transmitted to all subscriber receivers.

During meetings at the Portals, NAB said its officials discussed XM Satellite Radio's recent announcement to offer local weather and traffic in 21 markets beginning March 1, and the "implications" of those services and other local content that may be offered via satellite radio.

The NAB meetings took place with FCC Commissioners Kathleen Abernathy, Kevin Martin and Jonathan Adelstein and International Bureau Chief Donald Abelson, among others.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Next think you know they will have must carry as well just like tv locals and try to carry local news and weather from all the markets. That would not be bad for those that do not have the local markets yet or for those that are on the road and want to hear the news from their area or any area around the U.S.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

How is XM's new traffic channel system going to work? Are the repeaters going to transmit the content or can I listen to LA's traffic in New York?


----------

